# Podcasts!



## Shoiyo (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't be the only one that is enraptured by this audio medium, so who else listens to podcasts? Which ones are you obsessed with? Recommend to others? Rant, Rave, and discuss here.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 9, 2018)

I pretty much listen to MBMBAM and The Adventure Zone all the time.


----------



## metafang (Apr 10, 2018)

www.levarburtonpodcast.com: LeVar Burton Reads: The Best Short Stories, Performed Just for You 

Kondabolu Brothers podcast on Earwolf

soundcloud.com: Inner Hoe Uprising


----------



## Stealtheart (Apr 10, 2018)

I used to listen to a few back in high school and until recently never did again.


----------

